# Population Genetics > Paleogenetics > Paleolithic & Mesolithic >  Homo heidelberg sapiensis

## Ziober

I'm going to say something that could look surprising, but we must too wondering ourselves if it is not surprising the great difference between animals vs Human minds.

Biology understand evolution as something divergent, irreversible. But with the evidence about neandertals/cromagnoids crosses, this theory should be dismantle. Our specie would become conceive from two diferent branches. Which at same time can be crossed with both of its predecessors, that is, neandertal genes carriers have neandertal and cromagnon (sapiens) identity and its can cross with pure sapiens (most of africans) either with neandertals (if they still would exist, it is not the case)

Or better I can throw the hypothesis that really, the specie do not begin with neandertals/sapiens conception, but could be _H. antecesor>>>heidelbergen_ (founding both in Atapuerca (Spain)) already our specie, and some of them migrates to Africa, evolutioning till _Homo heidelbergen sapiensIS_ and another ones remaining in Europe, evolutioning till _H. heidelbergen neandertalENSIS._

Then, we would be in fact _Homo heidelbergen_. And neandertals and sapiens subspecies of it.

If my hypothesis is right. The Human specie could got its origin in... Iberia

added:
The new nomenclature must to be* Homo heidelbergen sapiensis*

----------


## ebAmerican

"Homo rhodesiensis and Homo sapiens idaltu, existing in Africa as a part of the operation of the Saharan pump, and not the European forms of Homo heidelbergensis, are thought to be direct ancestors of modern Homo sapiens."

"Most current experts believe Rhodesian Man, found in Africa, to be within the group Homo heidelbergensis. 
This would make African heidelbergensis the ancestor of humans while the European variety would be the ancestor of the Neanderthals."

"The genetic variability among modern Homo sapiens is greatest in Africa, which suggests strongly that this is the area where the species arose and has had most time to accumulate variation."

http://www.sciencedaily.com/articles...lbergensis.htm

H. antecesor is the ancestor of Homo rhodesiensis (AKA, African version of European heidelbergensis). The European version is ancestor of Neanderthal. This is why we are cousins with Neanderthal and not siblings.

----------


## Ziober

> "Homo rhodesiensis and Homo sapiens idaltu, existing in Africa as a part of the operation of the Saharan pump, and not the European forms of Homo heidelbergensis, are thought to be direct ancestors of modern Homo sapiens."
> 
> "Most current experts believe Rhodesian Man, found in Africa, to be within the group Homo heidelbergensis. 
> This would make African heidelbergensis the ancestor of humans while the European variety would be the ancestor of the Neanderthals."
> 
> "The genetic variability among modern Homo sapiens is greatest in Africa, which suggests strongly that this is the area where the species arose and has had most time to accumulate variation."
> 
> http://www.sciencedaily.com/articles...lbergensis.htm
> 
> H. antecesor is the ancestor of Homo rhodesiensis (AKA, African version of European heidelbergensis). The European version is ancestor of Neanderthal. This is why we are cousins with Neanderthal and not siblings.


I have another version, that is H. rhodesiensis is an archaic H. heidelbergen sapiensis :

http://www.portalciencia.net/antroevorodh.html

----------


## Ziober

Could it had little more sense linking it with new found about denisovans in Atapuerca? Couldn't spreads Homo Heidelberg sapiensis, H. Heidelberg neandertalensis and H. heidelberg denisoviensis from the Homo antecesor found in Iberia? 
This Dienekes blog is very interesting:
http://dienekes.blogspot.be/2013/12/...-from.html?m=1

----------


## bicicleur

> Could it had little more sense linking it with new found about denisovans in Atapuerca? Couldn't spreads Homo Heidelberg sapiensis, H. Heidelberg neandertalensis and H. heidelberg denisoviensis from the Homo antecesor found in Iberia? 
> This Dienekes blog is very interesting:
> http://dienekes.blogspot.be/2013/12/...-from.html?m=1


There seems to be Heidelberg in Europa and Heidelberg in Afrika. I think Heidelberg in Afrika and Rhodeniensis are the same.

I would say Heidelberg in Europe is the same like the one in Atapuerca , it is a brother of Denisova.
Rhodeniensis / African Heidelberg is the ancestor in Africa to both Neanderthal as Homo Sapiens.

----------

